# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Centum primus singuli semel

## Diabolis

Jo e dashur! Dhe të tjerët ta dinë:
Unë kurrë nuk e kërkova lavdinë,
Dhe fjalët e tua mbi pavdeksinë
Më rëndojnë si çanta mbi shpinë.

Gjithçka doja (dhe dua) ishte të këndoja
Për ty e shtrenjta ime, për dashurinë,
Nuk shkoj pa ty në atë tempull të lartë
Me të tjerë të pavdekshëm gojartë.

Jo! Unë dua të të vdes në prehër
I ledhatuar nga duart e tua si përherë,
Pa ty edhe një çast të vetëm kur rri,
Jam murg, jam shtatore jam shelg i zi.

Nga gjiri im e dashur kurrë nuk të lëshoj,
Duke nisur që këtë çast do të hymnizoj,
Për gjithçka të mirë që mu dhurua
Të përjetësoj e dashur në Këngët e Tua!

----------


## Diabolis

II

Ne jemi si krahët e një ure të heshtur, 
Ndër këmbë, nën vete, njëlloj si ujrat
Ditët na kalojnë panumurim
Kur qielli i mëngjesit puth pulbardhat,
Kur dielli i mesditës krahët ju përndrit
Kur puizë e mbrëmjes për to klith.

Unë këtej e ti përtej,
Dora ime dorën tënden në majë të gishtave çik,
Me njëri tjetrit sflasim
Veç përmbi re, e matanë tyre 
Shikimi im shikimin tënd pik.

Në atë pasqyrë të mjegullt
Ti shoh sytë e kthjellët,
Dhe heshtur rri me orë,
Me orë sa një jetë,
Vështro, vështro, vështro,
Eh çshoh në to,
Ah, në to çshoh!

----------


## Diabolis

Orkidja e purpurtë

Një zonjë në dritaren e vjetër,
(e zhveshur krejt,)
Ujit lulet me kujdes.
Gjerbja kafen time atë mëngjes
Dhe vështroja atë gjoks të kolmë,
Paksa të varur,
Por çuditërisht të njomë,
Dhe befas mu fanepsën kavalierët,
Me kortet e tyre në kohën e çajit,
Dhe lavdet për lulet në mbrëmje dhe mandej,
Ah, çfikus i shkëlqyer!
Oh çkaktus!
Ëëëë, çaromë!
Dhe sytë e tyre që vërtiten e vërtiten
Diçka tek kërkojnë gjithandej.
Zonjë, zonjë!
(Për orkiden e purpurtë tek dhoma e gjumit
flasim më vonë.)

----------


## Diabolis

Kalimtare që fundin ta merr era
Dhe kofshën e hajthme shpejt mbulon,
Mos i gropos lastarët që pjek vera,
Vështrimi im si fllad i ledhaton.
Nga e çara e fundit shpërthen jetë
Me e mbarë se çdo mendimi i zi,
Në e ke zgjedhur atë veshje vetë,
Se zgjedh dot syrin që sheh me kërshëri.
E panjohur, rrugës ku të ndesha
Dhe të përskuqi keqas syri im,
Unë vetëm kaq të të thoja desha,
Ti ule kokën e ndaj su ndjeva trim,
Por pashë si një çunak i mbarë,
Kur mbi pambuk çel e para farë.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Keq puna me keto hiret femerore DD; te shkrifta vargjet, si rera e zhuritur  :buzeqeshje: 
Jam kurioze te di kuptimin e titullit te temes; duket si latinisht (?)

----------


## Diabolis

Centum primus singuli semel.

Janë latinisht, 
Sipas sistemit të numrave kemi
Themelorë, një, dy, tre  sa do jenë  centum - njëqind
Rreshtorë ose rendorë, i pari, i dyti, - të satat  primus- të parat
Shpërndarës, tek, dopjo  si do jenë  singuli  teke, vetëm
Herësh, njëherë, dy herë (në ditë mbas buke)  semel- nga një

E nëse jam i saktë:
Njëqind të parat tek e tek
Njëqind të parat një nga një
Njëqind të parat tek çdo një herë.





As nuk i hahej as nuk i flihej,
Veç pikturonte, qiej, qiej.

Qiej të kaltër me re të pakta
Qiej të hapur me re të bardha,
Qiej të kthjellët me re të largta,
Qiej të ngrohtë që ngjanin si vajza.

Se as nuk i hahej se as nuk i flihej
Veç pikturonte, qiej, qiej.

Kështu për natë, kështu përditë
Qiej siç ja pati e dashura sytë.
Me penelata lotësh mbi kavaletë
Digjej qiriri, tretej ai vetë.


Dhe as nuk i hahej dhe as nuk i flihej
Veç pikturonte, qiej, qiej.

Se në u ndafshim  ajo i pati thënë-
Nga qielli në prehër kam për të trënë!
Një ditë kur ajo e mbajti fjalën e dhënë
E gjeti të dergjej siç e kishte lënë.

Dhe më as nuk hante dhe më as nuk flinte
Në prehër të asaj që nga qiejt i vinte!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

(per ata sy!) per qiejt me lart....po te mos jesh frymezuar nga syte e Beatrices, une jam e verber  :shkelje syri: 

Faleminderit per perkthimin DD  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

D. D. 

poezite jane te pazevendesueshme;

Nen pseudo tuajin, pse e kini vendosur: Diabolis Dassaretis - Desaret i djallezuar? Termi "Dassaretis" me jep nje ide se nga mund ta kesh vendlindjen. Me korrigjo nqs e kam gabim. Mund te na sillni poezi te tjera ketu?

----------


## Diabolis

Zemra ime nuk quhet Helena, Laura,
Për të nuk këndoi Ronsardi, Petrarka,
E shtrenjta ime quhet Alba, e zjarrta.
Shpirti im nuk fle në pallate të arta,
E shtrenjta ime në gjoksin tim ka strehë
Të dëgjojë këngët që asaj ja thurr
Të prehet, të dashurojë, të dëfrejë,
Të më jepet e mos ndahet kurrë.
Ajo nuk është primadona, as koketë,
Lehona ime, një foshnje po lind
Një shpirti të vogël po i jep jetë,
Po më beson mua po më bën prind,
E dashur, ta kthej buzëqeshjen hua
Me më të fuqishmet fjalë: Të dua!


Grekët njihnin nëntë Muza, bija të Zeusit dhe Mnemosyne (Kujtesës,memories), emrin e njërës prej tyre Polyhymnia ( e shumë këngëve) doja ta vija për titull të temës. 
Rendim në vite e Miltoni përveç muzave na flet për inspirimin.
Blake ka thënë se muzat duhet të ishin bija të inspirimit e jo memorjes.
Shekulli i shkuar bëri të tijën fjalën krijimtari, kjo është ajo që duhet të merakosë atë që shkruan.
Sytë, janë të këtij k-ri-jimi, 
e nuk janë të Lesbias, Biçes, Helenave, Laurës apo të paemrave të Shekspirit.


Sa për atë Diabolis Dassaretis, mund të them se emrat që na venë të dashurit janë më të mirë se ata që i zgjedhim vetes.
Diabolis, dhi ballë, më saktë ballë dhi.
Diapolis, Devolli, një qytet që nuk e dinë ku është prej Bilishtit të sotëm deri tek Ballshi i sotëm.
Dassaretis, Rrethi i deshinjve, fis Ilir, - mali mbas Malit të Thatë ka këtë emër.
Unë jam nga Korça, e ketu do ketë 100 krijime.

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

Ju kerkoj ndjese per gabimin, kjo eshte nje copez qe terhoqa nga interneti:

 There is still a long gap between Voskopojë in the seventeenth century and the ancient Romans. In my latest book I tried to fill this gap with speculations about the Byzantine city of *Diabolis* which I think is to be found near Pleasa and Voskopojë.

Per Dassaretis, kam djalin e nje miku te familjes te quar keshtu.  :buzeqeshje:  

Faleminderit per poezite!

Respektet e mia,

----------


## Diabolis

Mbase ju femra nuk e dini
E meshkujt vështirë ta kenë parë,
Por ju të dashura që të gjitha kini
Krejt njëlloj, lëkurën në pasqafë.
Atje ku pylli i flokëve plandohet
Lëshuar, a mbledhur mbi kokë,
Ku fije e brishtë në krela galdohet,
Brishtësi sfiduese mbi tokë!
Vend mitik o femra të planetit
Të çdo race, të vjetra e të reja,
Ku shkon dora e plakut dhe e djalit
Dorën e tij në gjumë ndjen e veja.
Sapo e prek atë vend moj mike
Gishtat fitojnë fuqi magjike.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

A l'alta fantasia qui mancò possa;
ma già volgeva il mio disio e 'l velle,
sì come rota ch'igualmente è mossa,
_l'amor che move il sole e l'altre stelle._<=== per kete "beatrice" e kisha fjalen une, dhe jam e sigurt se gjithesia njeh vetem nje e tille, packa se poetet i vene emra te ndryshem.  E drejte, duhet ta kisha quajtur Alba!

DD, ma solle mendjen verdalle me keto poezite; vape gushti, vape gushti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

rime te kendshme, njera me e bukur se tjetra!! mbetem pa fjale

----------


## Lit

I nderuar, 
kisha kohe qe s'kisha lexuar poezi te ketij niveli ne shqip. 
Te falem nderit per to.

----------


## Diabolis

Nuk shkoj në Delfi as në Dodonë.
Në gjunjë bie, të puth dorë e këmbë,
Nuk dua tja di Orakujt çthonë,
Blatoj veten time në tempullin tënd.
Jam pjellë e dashurisë, dhe dashuroj
Sa frymën ta djeg me dëshirë djali,
Të ardhmen në pëllëmbë e këndoj,
Qiellin zbres në tokë për së gjalli.
Në faltoren tënde hyjnë e më sdalin;
Çifutë, krishterë, muslimanë,  budistë,
Përmbys të bien, falen dhe të falin,
O Perëndesha e dashurisë;
Me ty hyjnore, Femër, biem në shtrat,
Pa brengë në zemër dhe pa mëkat.

----------


## shigjeta

> _postuar nga DD_
> .....e ketu do ketë 100 krijime.


Te gjitha krijimet ne kete teme jane shume te bukura. 
Kenaqesi qe do te lexoj perseri...

----------


## Nebula

Urime !  Krijime te rralla ,tejet te bukura ,me pelqyen shume .

----------


## Diabolis

Veshin të të vë vashë në gjoks
Dhe tjetrin të ma zërë llëra,
Të mos dëgjoj kjo botë çllafos,
Veç tik-takut që të bën zemra.

Me sy mbyllur ashtu do të pres
Sa të shfaqet shpirti yt i bardhë,
Çdo hall e brengë me të ta tres,
Shtjellave të jetës radhë radhë.

Por ti e dashur shpejt u kujto
Se ashtu dua të fle të madhin,
Më jep një puthje edhe më zgjo,

Nga ato mendime fshima ballin.
Nën Afërditën do ta them në sy
Unë svdes për ty, unë rroj për ty.

----------


## Diabolis

O ti, që se ke provuar asnjëherë!
Dashuritë vetëm një stinë kanë,
Mos prit luledele dhe pranverë
Por ciklone, stuhi dhe hurrikanë.
Nuk ka muaj me Natë Shkëlqimtare
Por qiej që shkallmohen nga rrufetë,
Gjithçka mbi dhe shkon në gjeratore,
Asgjë përreth, përpihesh edhe vetë.
Veç mos u tremb, mos ji pa shpresë,
Besëplot kap dorën që të zgjatet,
Që të tërheq me vrull drejt resë,
Me një dëshirë që smund të matet.
Dhe qeshu, puthu, ... dashuro,
Dhe kurrë mos u ngopsh! shpirtin uro.

----------


## bajko

D D

*Nga ato mendime fshima ballin.
Nën Afërditën do ta them në sy
Unë svdes për ty, unë rroj për ty.*

Shum fort... vetem vazhdo... sukses dhe te falemnderit qe na sjell freski ne mendjet tona... qe na sjell logjik dhe proces...

Te lumte...

----------

